# please take Elden.....



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Would you guys mind trading for a vetern Elden Cambell? One year 4 million dollars left. LoL. I need some room here to resign Memo and Rasheed.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

are you talking NBA or the Keeper League?


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

NBA, Rasheed isn't on Detroit in the league. Would you guys take Antoine Walker if he was left open?-NBA also


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mavs Dude</b>!
> NBA, Rasheed isn't on Detroit in the league. Would you guys take Antoine Walker if he was left open?-NBA also


Elden could be had for maybe a future draft pick or something. But I doubt Bernie would take Walker's contract, its just too big.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte_______</b>!
> 
> 
> Elden could be had for maybe a future draft pick or something. But I doubt Bernie would take Walker's contract, its just too big.


Well you do get a pretty good player and you can cut him before the season and it won't count against the cap. Plus he could be very useful at the trade deadline.


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00 (Jun 12, 2002)

What do you guys think about Eddie Jones?


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Eddie Jones is vastly overpaid but he isn't a bad scorer. If he made in the million to 2 mill range in real life he would be a great addition to any team. I don't like him taking the 3 at the end of the game instead of Dwayne Wadd though.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

There may be some of the upper eschelon teams that would be interested in Elden, especially since he has given some decent mins in the Finals for Detroit. I could see Minny, San Antonio, Dallas, Indiana, New Jersey .. all being interested in Elden as a backup C if it didn't take much for them to get him.


----------

